# replacing entry door



## barry county jim (Jan 16, 2004)

I have an entry door that i need to replace. First of all it it short-73". I will have to cut it down. And second the doors were wrapped with AL. All the doors I look at come with brick mold, could I remove the brick mold and install it from the inside?


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

It sounds like you need t rip it all out and start from scratch with a standard size door and frame. Is there space to allow for making it bigger? A standard rough in will need 82" of height. If the frame and threshold are good you can just hang a solid core wood door slab to fit the opening you have.


----------



## barry county jim (Jan 16, 2004)

No I can't make it bigger. Its a "unique" 100 year old house. The roof will only allow for that size door.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Jim, most doors would not be able to be cut down that much. Steel exteroir doors are foam filled for insulation. Wood solid doors are usually filled with a wood filler material with both face panels being a thin laminate. Exterior doors should swing in, so yes you could remove the brick mold add jamb extensions to match wall thickness and re-install the brick mold. Sounds like a custom built is the way to go.


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

Go to your local lumber yard, Dont know if home depot or lowes can get it but you can order a door and jamb to match what you have. 6'1 is an awful short door so i dont know if you could get a metal door made like that or not might have to go to a custom wood worker to get a solid wood made.


----------



## wetwork (Nov 21, 2009)

PM sent


----------

